# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Comparatif rcent IIS / Apache

## welcometohell38

Bonjour  tous,

Tout d'abord, j'espre poster dans la bonne section, parce que j'ai un doute  ::oops:: 

Bon, je me lance dans un projet pour valider mon diplme, et j'aurais besoin de conseils (je prcise que je suis un dbutant dans ce domaine, mon anne commence juste  :;):  ):

Mon projet consiste  installer une machine sous Windows serveur 2008 dans le but d'en faire un serveur web pour l'intranet d'une entreprise.
Avant de me lancer dans l'installation proprement dite, je rflchis  tout ce qui concerne la gestion du projet, notamment quels logiciels je vais utiliser et pourquoi.

Ma question principale aujourd'hui est : 
_"Quel logiciel permettant la gestion du serveur web je vais installer et utiliser : IIS ou Apache ? ou autre ?"_ 

J'ai cherch un comparatif explicite sur le web, mais j'ai rien trouv de trs rcent malheureusement  ::(: 

En sachant que l'ensemble des pages disponibles sur l'intranet sont codes en HTML/javascript (pas de php), je vais devoir srement y coller Tomcat aussi ( confirmer).

Le peu d'argument que j'ai actuellement sont :

*IIS - Avantages :* 
Fourni avec Windows Serveur (frais --),
Entirement compatible Windows (normal !  ::lol::  ),
Facile d'utilisation,

*IIS - Inconvnients :* 
Pas mal de soucis de scurit (failles)  ::?: 

*Apache - Avantages :* 
Gratuit (frais --),

*Apache - Inconvnients :* 
Moins facile  utiliser qu'IIS
Pas trs performant sous Windows

J'aimerais des tmoignages explicites de personnes ayant utilis l'un, l'autre ou les deux logiciels, ce qui me permettra d'appuyer certain points  :;): 


J'espre que j'ai t clair, si vous ne comprenez pas quoi que ce soit, hsitez pas !

Je vous remercie d'avance  ::):

----------


## FailMan

Salut,
Je ne suis pas particulirement un spcialiste de la question, mais si ton serveur tourne sous Windows Serveur 2008, alors reste avec IIS, Apache est plus adapt  un environnement Linux  :;):

----------


## Jrmie A.

Parler de "pas mal de soucis de scurit" pour IIS me semble un poil exagr, surtout depuis sa version 7. Il faut voir comment il est configur aussi. Perso, je le trouve nickel. Qui plus est, si tu es sous un environnement Windows, il correspond vraiment  la suite logique. Bien plus qu'Apache (bien que je n'ai rien contre ce dernier).

----------

